# Did you feel the earthquake?



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

It would have to have been a mighty big one fo me to feel it. Probably making Indiana end up in China or something from the hole it would cause.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

We didn't feel a thing down Dallas way, but heard from our kids in Nashville and although Bobby slept thru it, our dil sure felt it. No damage though.


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

*cross post from other thread....*

Holy crap!!! That one totally rocked my house! It woke me up and thought, wt???? I was so startled it didn't even occur to me that it was an earthquake. My dogs didn't even budge...  I normally have pretty wacky dreams so I thought it was 'just another one' LOL
I'm thinking of putting in a claim to my insurance company for a new roof due to the 'earthquake'....hahahahaha how do you think that will go over!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

I did not feel it, because I'm a sound sleeper, but there is alot of people here in Ohio that reported feeling it.


----------



## norabrown (Jul 20, 2007)

We didn't feel it. We are 12 miles south of WI, in IL.

But my parents live along the fault line in southern IL. They are in Anna, IL. My mom said that her lamps and crystal all rattled, but they didn't have any major damage. The one in 2002 left a huge sink hole in their yard that swallowed a tree and a few lilac bushes. If it had been about 5 feet closer to the house, it probably would have done some structural damage.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

My mother in Indiana felt it. She said that at first she thought someone had broken into her apartment and was jumping up and down on her bed!? Once she woke up a little more, she realized that was not it  I said, yeah Mom, there has been a real rash of burglars breaking into apartments to jump up and down on beds


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

We never feel nothin' up here in Canada :


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

Must have been one heck of an earthquake to cover so many states?? Needless to say, nothing felt here in NJ! Glad to hear everyone's okay though!

Julie and Jersey


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

Didn't feel it in SC. But felt many growing up in Southern Calif. When we moved to New York I was working in a building that apparently somehow picked up road vibrations. When I first felt it, I said to co-workers, "We just had an earthquake?" and they all looked at me like I was nuts.


----------



## Dslats (Mar 1, 2007)

yes, we felt it!! it was at 4:39am and all of a sudden our bed started trembling and our fan was shaking. we both woke up and looked at eachother and said nothing! guess we didnt know what to say or do. i went back to sleep for about another 40 minutes and got up to take my shower and had the radio on and thats when i found out it was an earthquake. i flung open the bathroom door and told my husband and he said ....wow........ really? thats wild!! weird!!! no damages tho.... we live in chicago, kinda far from where it happened.

glad everyones okay

debbie & mason


----------



## jcasks (Oct 14, 2007)

I am in Indiana and I think my boyfriend and I were the ONLY ones that didnt feel it. We are deep sleepers!! Everyone was talking about it at work and when I first heard about it I thought they meant an earthquake in Cali or something!!


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

norabrown said:


> We didn't feel it. We are 12 miles south of WI, in IL.
> 
> But my parents live along the fault line in southern IL. They are in Anna, IL. quote]
> 
> I have relatives in the Anna area! My second cousin and her family live in Goreville, and a cousin lives in Marion. I have a couple of other cousins in the area as well, but don't stay in touch with them. My mother was born in Goreville. I haven't been there in decades, since my grandparents both died.


----------



## Memphis & Holly's Mom (Feb 16, 2008)

Nobody felt a thing here....and my 4 yr old is a light sleeper, but nope we all snoozed right through it...but lots of neighbors said it was such a shake it woke them up...we are on the IN/OH border, and some friends about 20 mins. away in OH said their kids woke up screaming. I guess we are just a bunch of slugs in this house....LOL


----------



## Phoebe (Feb 8, 2006)

I live in Michigan, but my daughter, SIL and I were in Indianapolis visiting our horses on Friday. Thursday night we were standing by the elevators of our hotel and felt the hotel trembling, my daughter, my SIL and I all felt dizzy. We've stayed at the Sheraton in Keystone Crossing several times and never experienced that before, but I haven't heard any reports of a small quake before the Friday morning quake so it must just have been the elevators..but Thursday night we all questioned if it was a quake and then laughed because after all we were in Indianapolis and earthquakes don't happen there! I was up at 5:30 a.m., but I didn't feel a thing for the real quake, nor did we feel the after shock when we were at the barn later that morning. Everyone at the barn had felt it, even one woman that had driven from Chicago...she said the high rise she lives in was swaying.

Jan, Seamus, Gracie & Phoebe


----------



## heartofgold (Oct 27, 2007)

My hubby had to go to work early to check on third shift and they all felt it. We are in Indiana. He said it lasted 30 seconds or more and there was no question the second it happened what it was. My cousin in Louisville Kentucky felt it and said it was pretty strong there.


----------

